# Jukebox upload is broken



## D-EJ915 (Apr 22, 2009)

It gives me this: "Could not find phrase 'jukebox_errorwriting_x'."


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty sure it's just not compatible with this version of vB anymore, and the original author of that mod:

vJukebox - Song and Video Management System - vBulletin.org Forum

Has long since abandoned it. I hunted around for ages for a solid coder to hire to make a proper one, but never got a reasonable offer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2009)

That sucks, it was a pretty cool app.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

It had the potential to be. I had a sick flash version worked out, but I could never get the permissions sorted to limit filesizes/amounts. Should have been a basic php.ini config, but for some reason it didn't seem to give a shit. So basically anyone could just upload 500GB of crap to the site and nuke it immediately.  It was cool when it worked though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont think thats worked since before I registered here


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah that would suck if they had an unlimited upload ability, no way to cap it like with PHP's built-in cap I guess


----------

